# Small sanding table



## Firewoodstudio (Jul 15, 2015)

Looking for ideas for a small Sanding table that I can connect to the shop vac. May build one , but looking for some ideas , I mostly do carving, but sometimes I would like to do some power sanding and some dremel type sanding,grinding. 
Has anyone built or purchased a small sanding table that is portable, an can connect to a shop vac?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

What kind of sanding do you have in mind? I have a spindle sander and a strip/disk sander which can be connected to a shopvac.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Are you referring to a small downdraft table? 


http://www.dynamitetoolco.com/mobil...-in-x-40-in-Downdraft-Table-p/woo-w1733a.htm=


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I built a small portable down draft sanding table for routing signs & sanding, using scrap wood and a piece of 1/4" peg board for the surface. Works great for me


----------



## Firewoodstudio (Jul 15, 2015)

That's the idea I have but my size will have to be like 2ft x 2ft at the most, limited space. most sanding is for carving ,,and maybe some walking stick making and carving.


----------



## Firewoodstudio (Jul 15, 2015)

I came up with an idea, made it simple. went to Wal-mart found a small plastic shoe box for 94 cents, cut hole for hose in the end and drilled some 1\4 inch hloes in the top, worked well with hand sanding will try with power later.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I think I made mine 18" x 30". 0


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Firewoodstudio said:


> I came up with an idea, made it simple. went to Wal-mart found a small plastic shoe box for 94 cents, cut hole for hose in the end and drilled some 1\4 inch hloes in the top, worked well with hand sanding will try with power later.


That looks like a solution that @epicfail48 would have come up with. It meets the requirement and fits the wallet!!! I could learn a lot form your guys..LOL


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

You could make your own like this one. http://fixthisbuildthat.com/diy-downdraft-sanding-table-box/


----------

